# help with Lionel 140-50 banjo signal



## fireman00 (Dec 8, 2011)

I picked up an "out of box" new Lionel 140-50 signal for a good price but, the motor for the banjo seems frozen. The light works and I can feel the motor vibrating but it won't move the signal. 

Does anyone have a suggestion on what might be causing this or how to resolve it? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The usual issue with those is the rubber drive washer. Take the screw out of the signal and remove the drive arm, there's a toothed washer in there similar to the ones used in the rotating searchlight cars. New ones are available from parts vendors like The Train Tender.


----------



## fireman00 (Dec 8, 2011)

Should the washer rotate freely? right now everything seems locked up tight. I loosened the screw in the back which holds the motor in place, nothing spun.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The washer is glued to the coil and the fingers rotate the outer drum by "walking" it to swing the signal..


----------



## fireman00 (Dec 8, 2011)

Aha! Sounds like the washer would be a good place to start thanks!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The washer is always the first place I start, it's the part most likely to deteriorate.

The Train Tender has those for $1.30.

*140-32 banjo drive washer (also HO 0494) 1.30*


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The washer is glued to the coil and the fingers rotate the outer drum by "walking" it to swing the signal..


FWIW I have 2 banjos. Neither of the drive washers are glued, but they seem to work ok. One is a little noisy, but works otherwise.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

These accessories use the old vibroter type motor. Lionel made a few accessories using the same Vibroter scheme. The rotating beacon comes to mind as the most common. Basically the thing rotates by vibration using the same principle as an old electric football game. There needs to be a small washer with tiny angled feet. When the motor vibrates the assembly turns on top of the washer. Typically the washer is worn out or missing.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

*areizman*, I guess you didn't read the thread.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

I read the bost. Had to put in a plug for the Lionel Vibroter. The Vibroter is one of the coolest motor designs ever. Think electric football in circles.


----------



## fireman00 (Dec 8, 2011)

I spoke to Jeff last night - a VERY nice guy - and a new drive washer is on the way. 

gunrunnerjohn, thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Glad we could steer you in the right direction.  Jeff is a great guy, I've ordered a ton of stuff from him, he has a very good selection. :thumbsup:


----------



## fireman00 (Dec 8, 2011)

The new drive washer came today and the banjo is swinging! Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great, that seemed to be the most likely suspect.


----------

